
The Machine Stops : E.M. Forster - kqr2
http://archive.ncsa.illinois.edu/prajlich/forster.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=821360>

Also mentioned in this discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=931273>

It's also related to all the threads deploring that fact that it's nearly
impossible to "tinker" with things these days, since things are so complicated
you can't actually see how they work. Everything is a magic black box.

I sympathise with recent requests by pencil
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=pencil>) for a path to enlightenment in
physics/math/electronics. How do we get from intelligent but unknowledgable to
being able to understand and perhaps build computers?

It's a long road.

